# STCA, Jan 22, 2011, Fayette County Lake Tournament



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Alright, our next tournament will be on Fayette County Lake. It is our second and last open tournament. Come on out, fish with us and maybe pocket some cash. At the very least you'll meet a great bunch of people and make some new friends.
Info so far -> http://www.southtexascatfish.org/id17.html


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

At which boat ramp with this all take place? Fayette isnt too far from me, I think I'm in!


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Prairie park. Come on out, it's a good time.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Absolutely. Hopefully the weather is nice. Last time on fayette it was extremely windy, and there isnt really anywhere to go for protection.. I have never fished a tourney before but Im certainly going to make it to this one. If anything I'll get to see some more experienced folks than I and can learn a few things


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds good, just read through the tournament rules on the site and come out and have some fun. I have never fished Fayette, so you got an advantage on me there.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha no worries im not pulling any blue whales from the deeps.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info . Just wondering with how hot that the water gets in the summer if there are any blues in that lake and if so of any size . We fished for them this summer and all we caught was channel cats .


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff G said:


> Thanks for the info . Just wondering with how hot that the water gets in the summer if there are any blues in that lake and if so of any size . We fished for them this summer and all we caught was channel cats .


TPWD site says they stocked it with blues, but when I posted on here about going to Fayette, everyone said that was false, its all channel.

The water is warm year round, but im not sure how that affects the fish


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been told by many who fish it that there are no blues. I'm not sure that is due to water temps though. Calaveras is a powerplant lake as well and gets very hot with temps over 100 degrees in the summer and it still has a good population of blues. During the tourney I will be focusing on finding the big channel cats.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

No blues in Fayette. There used to be but for whatever reason there aren't any more. TPWD should really just stop putting out fishing reports on area lakes. They are never even close to whats really going on. They don't even keep up with what kind of fish are in the lakes or water temp's on the lakes. Very poor job on their part. I've written them about it. There response is they don't have anyone on Fayette to give them accurate weekely reports. Then just stop putting inacurate reports....


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

texasGG said:


> No blues in Fayette. There used to be but for whatever reason there aren't any more. TPWD should really just stop putting out fishing reports on area lakes. They are never even close to whats really going on. They don't even keep up with what kind of fish are in the lakes or water temp's on the lakes. Very poor job on their part. I've written them about it. There response is they don't have anyone on Fayette to give them accurate weekely reports. Then just stop putting inacurate reports....


AMEN!


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

texasGG said:


> There response is they don't have anyone on Fayette to give them accurate weekely reports. Then just stop putting inacurate reports....


That is funny, they are saying, since we can not give accuate reports, we will continue to give inacurate reports.....Sounds like the government to me.  
Agreed, if you can not give an acurate report, then give no report at all.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Alot of times I get on TPWD after reading how everyone did on here...usually the blues are too deep and the crappie are slow and not biting...despite the whales you guys are consistently pulling out and the coolers full of crappie


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Can I become a member the day of the tourney? If so can I have a non-member as my team-mate, and what would be the tourney cost for the non member?


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes and Yes, You would pay the $20 membership fee, then you and your partner would pay a $55 tournament fee for a total of $75, which is what it would cost if you both become members, and also what it would cost if you both fished as non-members. The benefit of being a member is if you plan to fish another tourney, it will then be cheaper. So it just depends on if you think you will fish more tournaments this year, and if you want to have a voice in the operation of the Association, it is member run. Additionally the quarterly newsletter will include the tactics used by the tournament winning teams.
Also, this is the last Open Tournament of the year, so to fish any more this year you would have to be a member.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Just looking to see who might be coming over to Fayette County for the tournament?


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll be there bright and early, well it will still be dark then but I'll be there. Any details?


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm debating back in forth with myself. Kinda looking to see what the weather is supposed to be like. As long as a norther ain't coming i'll probably fish it.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Tell your Dad dear season is over so he does not have an excuse for not fishing this one. Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

texasGG said:


> No blues in Fayette. There used to be but for whatever reason there aren't any more. TPWD should really just stop putting out fishing reports on area lakes. They are never even close to whats really going on. They don't even keep up with what kind of fish are in the lakes or water temp's on the lakes. Very poor job on their part. I've written them about it. There response is they don't have anyone on Fayette to give them accurate weekely reports. Then just stop putting inacurate reports....


 X2 still get a yeller every now a then but most cats are channel. Good luck to everyone that fishes!!!


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

wshniwasfshn said:


> TPWD site says they stocked it with blues, but when I posted on here about going to Fayette, everyone said that was false, its all channel.
> 
> The water is warm year round, but im not sure how that affects the fish


 Well if their no blues then the two biggest channel I've caught were 67lbs ea. there on Fayette.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

there used to be.... as recently as about 5 years ago I saw a big one caught. Not since...


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Come on guys, its just about a week away from the tournament. Try to make this one, its laid back fun. You will learn some things I guarantee it. I will be on the lake a few days next week pre fishing some. If you don't know the lake give me a call and I will try to help you out (some) *S*. It would be the perfect tournament to start on, absolutley everyone should catch fish, the weigh in will be very close, anyone can win it. The biggest fish is a total **** shoot. Come on out and join the fun...


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Can we start fishing as soon as we get the boat inspected??

This will be my first tourney so sorry for all the questions


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

We will do the boat inspection, then meeting, then you can put in and wait in the ramp area until 7am when a horn will sound indicating start time. It's kind of fun seeing all the boats taking off from the ramp. On bigger lakes like Choke Canyon where people like to put in at multiple ramps we let them leave after the boat inspection and meeting to trailer to the other ramp and put in. Then it is just understood, no lines in the water until 7am.
Fayette is small enough to have everyone start at the same ramp/time.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

The weather is looking pretty decent so I'm pretty sure I'll be there. I don't know who's fishing with me yet. You know dad doesn't think anything about sitting in a tree with his bow when it's 18 degrees, but if it's below 55 you can't hardly drag him out of the house to go fishing. I actually got him out on Fayette about three times this year. He hadn't been since the eighties. Should be a fun time anyway.


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*that's it*



texasGG said:


> there used to be.... as recently as about 5 years ago I saw a big one caught. Not since...


 That was 20yrs. ago that I caught them 67lbers. And always caught Yellows along the Dam. I haven't been fishing Fayette for years. Good luck to everyone in the tournament!!!. Looking forward to pics and reports.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Jeff and John, how about you two coming on down to Fayette for the tourney. I'd like to meet you guys.


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok guys, only two days!!! I'm looking forward to fishing this lake for the first time! I sure hope some of you locals come out and participate!!


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm planning on making it. My brother-in-law and I will be at the meeting tomorrow to register and get filled in.


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Great, we'll see you there!!


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Truck and boat are loaded, getting ready to head to Fayette to pre-fish!!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Heading out to the tournament, hope to see some of you there....


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

I wish you well TexasGG, I can't wait for the results to come in.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like you all have a beautiful day to fish. Once again work got in the way of getting ready. 
Hope to make the next one.
Good luck guys

Cowboy


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Good luck ! The weather sure is nice .


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Garry, Hope you guys got a sack full. Sure is a pretty day to be on the water, just hope the fish cooporated.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

?


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Any results and or pics from the tourney?


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

These are rough numbers. Bobby and Gary, 1st place 30 pounds. Oscar 2nd place 24 pounds. Jim and James 3rd place 14.56 pounds. Me and Jason tie with Lonnie and Roy for 4th place 10.84 pounds. Jon and Joel 6 pounds. Gary got the the big fish pot at 8.6 pounds. That's as much as I can remember.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Del Magic for the update.


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

We had a great time and I want to thank all the teams that showed up to fish this tournament!! It started cold, 29 degrees but by weigh-in it was nice, in the 60s. Fishing was tough as the bite died off the day before the tournament. Three teams were able to find them and it payed off.

Results:

1st Place - Team Reel ********, Bobby Ingram, Garry Miller, and dad Robert $98 and Garry got Big Fish $130
2nd Place - Oscar Pardo $59
3rd Place - Jim and James Pearson $39 and 50 2oz No-Rolls from Weights by Chase
4th Place - Jim Ragland and Jason Ferris 50 2oz No-Rolls from Weights by Chase

We had seven teams participate. Our next tournament will be a return trip to Choke Canyon on February 26, 2011.

I want to thank our sponsors, Chase from Weights by Chase, Catfish Designs, and The Boat Shop, thanks for all your support!

You can checkout the pictures and standings on our site at
*http://www.southtexascatfish.org*


----------

